# Huge Jew off Redcliffe



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, I know most of you have probably seen this before, it's probably even been posted here before but I never get sick of seeing this photo 










Chris Howell caught this 29.5kg, 140cm Jew Fish on Fri 10/9/04 from his Kayak out from Redcliffe, QLD (Aust). "The Jew Fish ate a squidgy finesse #4 hook!, 1.5 gram jig head, rigged with a Berkeley blue pearl 3" bass minnow, and was caught on 10lb fireline, 20lb mono wind on leader, on a Sabre 120 (classic) with an Okuma fina FA 30 reel. She took an hour to get to the boat, then another 1.5 hours to tow her back to shore (one handed) on the lip grippers as I couldn't lift her into the kayak. My yak is a Perception Minnow 2 rigged for trolling and lure casting."


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

he can't lift a 30kg fish.....woosh.......

only joking great catch....


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Now that's a fish :shock: 
Getting yourself psyched for the move Gavin  
Cheers Mal


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

bushwoodboy said:


> Now that's a fish :shock:
> Getting yourself psyched for the move Gavin
> Cheers Mal


Apparently they are still out there so I'll give it a shot once I start getting live bait reliably


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Holy crap. Now THAT is a nice mulloway! Having caught an 83cm specimen from my yak, I can only imagine the fight that this beast gave him on the relatively light gear he had.

Awesome.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Definately not posting the pic of my monster 45cm Jewey after seeing this!!!!!!


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done and thanks for sharing, that is a beast of a jew.... okay I am going to have to go out of tweed soon and get me one of those.
cheers
roydsy


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Astro said:


> he can't lift a 30kg fish.....woosh.......
> 
> only joking great catch....


I think the issue is proably tipping getting it in. Being as SIK there aint a lot of room for error when your a long way from shore. If he goes over he will be in trouble.

How hard would it be to paddel with one hand and holding that moster with the other :shock:


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish there were more that size in the lake


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

Damn - I have a Fina FA30 - it's not a big reel... It's basically an inexpensive bream setup. Holy crap. :shock:


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

Damn - I have a Fina FA30 - it's not a big reel... It's basically an inexpensive bream setup. Holy crap. :shock:


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

he shoulda saddled that baby and rode it home


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

wow totally awesome!


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats no jewie thats a shark!


----------

